# Glasses Frame repair...What Kind of Glue???



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........I've got 3 pair of perfectly good glasses that I paid over 300 apiece ...FOR..and each pair has some part of the frame cracked. I've tried Superglue, Duco cement , and a couple of others and NONE worked . Does anybody KNow of A Specific type of glue that will Bond the Plastic frames of glasses together?????....thanks, fordy...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've never found any that worked. I usually wear wire frames and I have repaired those by soldering another piece of wire on. I can't see well enough to drive to the eye doc without them. LOL.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

go to the hardware store they have a epoxy cant remember the name it will stick anything even a golfball to a window


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Try some of the fast setting JB Weld, The fast type held some plastic that the old standby JB counldn't.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

Forty I used a liquid called acetone ,clamp the break and melt the break with an eye dropper I fixed several pair, but now I wear wire frames.The drops of acetone melts the break similar to weilding. I bought the acetone at the drug store.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a site that tells what glue to use for bonding one thing to another. I've done the plastic to palstic and here's the results. You can change the items for other uses if need be.........................
http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Plastic&that=Plastic


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............Thanks to All . I went to the site Diva and I'm going to try something based upon some type of epoxy . And, the next pair of glasses will be Wire....thanks , fordy


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

Take a thin stiff piece of wire an inch or so long. You will use the wire to reinforce the area on both sides of the break. I've used a tiny old drill bit, and stiff galvanized wire. A drill bit can fix the earpiece, and the wire can be shaped around curves in the glass holding areas.

You may need to devise clamps, rubber bands can work. You need something to hold the wire firmly in place until the glue sets.

The wire should cross the break evenly on both sides, mark it in place. You can place it so as to be least visible to others when you wear them.

Put a thin bead of glue on the frame where the wire will lay, be frugal. Check the label to insure the glue works on metal and plastic. You may want to mask the lenses if the glue will be close.

Lay the wire in the glue and clamp it to the frame.


----------



## wandasm (Sep 6, 2004)

hello Fordy, based on my experience, if possible take them back to the optometrist/opthalmogist. They will (should) repair them or replace them. It has never failed for me, but then I live a charmed life lollol hehehe


----------



## wandasm (Sep 6, 2004)

whoops such a charmed life ...my first post and I smell--spell a right word wrong. Correction: Opthalmologist. But that's ok I wanted to say thanks to Diva for the glue-all site.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

gorilla glue


----------

